# Rockwood Pigments - Matlock



## BikinGlynn (Apr 7, 2019)

Been done to death I know but this place had more to offer than I expected so thought it worth a post.

Wont go into history too much as its been done & frankly I cant be bothered, but essentially this place used to use the power of the river Derwent to grind up iron ore & later various chemicals for different uses.

This was number 4 explore of the day & was really unplanned. I noted it driving up to permanite & thought well why not. 
The nearside of the river was rammed with people watching the kayaking so at first it seemed a bit dodgey, but no one seemed to care as they watched me taking pics.
The later was quite handy because the canoe club had kindly opened the gate so the could exit the river in the grounds of this place so it was really easy & relaxed.

Anyway heres what I got


IMG_6065 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1036 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1045 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1050 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1051 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1049 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1048 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Was good to fine a wee cave in there too. I was on my own but had to have a look, it dosent go far!


IMG_1058 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1047 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1062 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1059 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1060 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1064 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


& of course its prob the only place you can see an abandoned cable car!


IMG_6068 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Apr 7, 2019)

Good work mate. Worth it for that Colorquix alone.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 8, 2019)

The cave - do I spy rails?? Some mines follow natural openings within strata. Limestone fractures or water eroded rock too. I'm wondering if there's actually a collapsed mine there?
Could well make sense with the pigments, especially if the original iron based dyes were mined on site?
Up in Weardale I've seen every colour possible created by iron and the salts that form below ground. 

It's a site which for me creates so many questions!!

Shame the leccy bits are partially vandalised.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 8, 2019)

Sausage said:


> The cave - do I spy rails?? Some mines follow natural openings within strata. Limestone fractures or water eroded rock too. I'm wondering if there's actually a collapsed mine there?
> Could well make sense with the pigments, especially if the original iron based dyes were mined on site?
> Up in Weardale I've seen every colour possible created by iron and the salts that form below ground.
> 
> ...



Yeah u may b right, it was gated off with a British rail unsafe mine notice on it but someone had ripped the grill off.
There was a block built structure just behind where I stood which looked like some sort of office, then the tunnel was blocked 50ft further along.
Oh that & an overwhelming stench of cannabis lol


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2019)

Nicely Done Glynn, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## waveydave (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice work sir. The cave you found is high Tor grotto. A prospective mine which ends after it dips below the water. However there is a rather large mine almost next to it if you know where to look


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 10, 2019)

waveydave said:


> Nice work sir. The cave you found is high Tor grotto. A prospective mine which ends after it dips below the water. However there is a rather large mine almost next to it if you know where to look



Ooh interesting. I may have to go back for a search ;-)


----------

